# Toshiba's mysterious keyboard



## ginghis (Apr 15, 2010)

My A100-VA9 laptop has m/s Vista installed. The keyboard has two red symbols on the right side of some keys. The instructions do not reveal how to access and come back from these symbols. My problem is that occassionally the computer goes to these symbols when I type the key and there is no way that I can find to go back to normal. I have to shutdown and re-boot the computer. This can happen at a very inconvenient time, e.g., addressing an email.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!!

I'm not sure what symbols you are referring too, could you please describe them to me? What are the symbols?

What happens when you strike one of the keys when they are activated?

A couple things you can try is to check the NUM LOCKS to see if they are activated when this happens. Simple press the numlock key, then see if the problem goes away. You can also try the SCROLL LOCK if the NUM LOCKS does not work.

Thanks!


----------



## ginghis (Apr 15, 2010)

There is no num lock key nor scroll lock key on my laptop. The red symbols are on 33 of the keys and are mostly the same as the white symbols on the keys. However, some suggest French language, e.g., "page down" key that has "P.suiv." underneath- probably for "page suivant" (page following). So I likely have a dual language keyboard but the problem is why it shifts on its own to French and has an elusive method for shifting back.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all the key functions are in the manual, go to the toshiba support page and input your serial number, it should take you to a page where you can access everything from drivers to bulletins and the manual.


----------



## ChuckS999 (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I had the same problem and called Toshiba tech support Canada at 800-663-0378. Computers purchased in Canada have French characters in red on the keyboard. In order to toggle between the red and blue keys you have hold down the left Shift and Control keys at the saame time for 5 seconds. That fixed it for me. Tech support said if that didn't work try the Alt and Shift keys instead but the first one worked for me anyhow. Couldn't find this anywhere in the manual though.


----------

